# I’ll Draw your Tegu



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 24, 2021)

As a lover of art and my tegu‘s (Abooka & Kieko) I created my own tegutalk logo of them. If your interested in something like this, or would like to collaborate message me.


----------



## LizardStudent (Feb 25, 2021)

These are great! I too love drawing pictures of all my critters, but I have no materials for digital art


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks! much appreciated! Yeah I really enjoy drawing and art. I have created a few logos for local businesses and figured I'd offer it on this forum as well. As for digital art equipment I purchase a iPad Pro 12.9 and Apple Pencil a while ago. If you draw I would highly recommend picking one up I have the 1st gen and they are pretty cheap now and go even cheaper on craigslist.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 26, 2021)

Not too many replies I see lol,...lets do this,......The first 3 replies that include a good res close up shot of your GU, I will draw for *FREE*!


----------



## LizardStudent (Feb 26, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> Not too many replies I see lol,...lets do this,......The first 3 replies that include a good res close up shot of your GU, I will draw for *FREE*!


I won't say no to that ! My Goober


----------



## Reptile_lover_333 (Feb 26, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> Not too many replies I see lol,...lets do this,......The first 3 replies that include a good res close up shot of your GU, I will draw for *FREE*!


Yes please, this is my tegu Thor you can draw any of these


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 26, 2021)

Reptile_lover_333 said:


> Yes please, this is my tegu Thor you can draw any of these


Didn’t mean to directly reply but looking for just ☝ more!


----------



## LizardStudent (Feb 27, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> Didn’t mean to directly reply but looking for just ☝ more!


Honestly I don't think no one wants you to draw their tegus, this forum has just felt dead for the past few weeks  not really sure what happened but it feels like since 2021 started there's been barely any traffic on here


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 27, 2021)

LizardStudent said:


> Honestly I don't think no one wants you to draw their tegus, this forum has just felt dead for the past few weeks  not really sure what happened but it feels like since 2021 started there's been barely any traffic on here


That’s sad but hopefully that changes!


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 27, 2021)

Reptile_lover_333 said:


> Yes please, this is my tegu Thor you can draw any of these


Your is in the works!


----------



## LizardStudent (Feb 27, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> That’s sad but hopefully that changes!


Wow what a beautiful drawing!! Thank you so much, I'm so happy with it  I'm going to print it out!


----------



## Reptile_lover_333 (Feb 27, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> Your is in the works!


Excited already


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 28, 2021)

Reptile_lover_333 said:


> Excited already


Here you go!


----------



## Reptile_lover_333 (Mar 1, 2021)

Wow that’s awesome the eye is so cool!!!


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 1, 2021)

Reptile_lover_333 said:


> Wow that’s awesome the eye is so cool!!!


Thanks I'm happy you like it!, I really had fun drawing it. As soon as I read your tegu's name was "thor" I was like challenge accepted! beautiful Tegu by the way @LizardStudent the same for you!


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 1, 2021)

Looking for one more person! If possible please provide me with a close up shot, or high quality active shot. I would love to draw like a tripod stance!


----------



## LizardStudent (Mar 1, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> Thanks I'm happy you like it!, I really had fun drawing it. As soon as I read your tegu's name was "thor" I was like challenge accepted! beautiful Tegu by the way @LizardStudent the same for you!


Yes it was perfect for the username  I'm a graduate student hence the name, as well as a student who is always learning from my Goober girl. And the mantis is my lovely giant Asian Mona, who spent 5 days out of the week with me on my desk as I studied - so it is a perfect drawing! You nailed it


----------



## RedxRuin92 (Mar 3, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> Looking for one more person! If possible please provide me with a close up shot, or high quality active shot. I would love to draw like a tripod stance!


A tripod you say... bit of an older photo, but Adelaide my blue albino is tripoding here. Also included is my male blue hybrid Rhaegar, just because he’s handsome


----------



## Lady2Lucky (Mar 3, 2021)

I really love your work! Do you submit your work to places like Design by Humans or Zazzle so that mortals like me can purchase them on t-shirts or hats or something? I'm pretty sure they give you a markup.  Pretty please??


----------



## Julieonna (Mar 3, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> As a lover of art and my tegu‘s (Abooka & Kieko) I created my own tegutalk logo of them. If your interested in something like this, or would like to collaborate message me.View attachment 15468View attachment 15469


I would love it if you drew my guy. I dont mind paying.howmuch do you charge?


----------



## Blakkdragon (Mar 3, 2021)

Send me a message! Id love to collab


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 3, 2021)

RedxRuin92 said:


> A tripod you say... bit of an older photo, but Adelaide my blue albino is tripoding here. Also included is my male blue hybrid Rhaegar, just because he’s handsome View attachment 15501View attachment 15500


Wow both of them are beautiful!, lets see what I can come up with!


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 3, 2021)

Lady2Lucky said:


> I really love your work! Do you submit your work to places like Design by Humans or Zazzle so that mortals like me can purchase them on t-shirts or hats or something? I'm pretty sure they give you a markup.  Pretty please??


Thank you so much! TBH I've just been doing local small business, Screen printing startups etc but those are great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## RedxRuin92 (Mar 3, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> Wow both of them are beautiful!, lets see what I can come up with!


Thank you! If you don’t mind me asking, can you message me how much you charge?


----------



## Julieonna (Mar 3, 2021)

Julieonna said:


> I would love it if you drew my guy. I dont mind paying.howmuch do you charge?


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 5, 2021)

RedxRuin92 said:


> A tripod you say... bit of an older photo, but Adelaide my blue albino is tripoding here. Also included is my male blue hybrid Rhaegar, just because he’s handsome


sorry this took so long, got busy!


----------



## RedxRuin92 (Mar 5, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> sorry this took so long, got busy!View attachment 15506


Love it thank you!! Like the queen she is


----------



## IrieRogue (Mar 10, 2021)

I may be a bit late to the party, but I saw your post a few days ago, and it piqued my interest. I, too, am an artist, but I have yet to acquire digital media. I drew my YT logo with sharpie lol, which includes ones of my beardies and one of my jumping spiders. Here's some photos of my boy Pubba (if you're interested). I absolutely love your work ♡


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 10, 2021)

IrieRogue said:


> I may be a bit late to the party, but I saw your post a few days ago, and it piqued my interest. I, too, am an artist, but I have yet to acquire digital media. I drew my YT logo with sharpie lol, which includes ones of my beardies and one of my jumping spiders. Here's some photos of my boy Pubba (if you're interested). I absolutely love your work ♡


Thanks much appreciated! I'll message you!


----------



## Debita (Mar 22, 2021)

These are awesome!!! I'm trying to think of what photo to get done! He has such big handsome jowls - I think I'd have to include those! Have you said what you charge yet? I missed the freebie....


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 23, 2021)

Debita said:


> These are awesome!!! I'm trying to think of what photo to get done! He has such big handsome jowls - I think I'd have to include those! Have you said what you charge yet? I missed the freebie....


I don’t think I ever post my price lol but I charge $20 for a custom handmade digital portrait, its in high resolution so you can use it as a profile pic, T-shirt print or for business logo, memorabilia etc.


----------



## Debita (Mar 23, 2021)

Do you do Venmo?


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 23, 2021)

Debita said:


> Do you do Venmo?


Yes I do!


----------



## Debita (Mar 23, 2021)

OK - give me a little time to figure out my buddy's jowl picture!! (I might have to take a new one - not sure)


----------



## Debita (Mar 23, 2021)

By the way - I think your price is too low. I never tell that to anyone, but it's extremely reasonable. Anyone wanting their own personal Tegu cartoon should be jumping all over this!!


----------



## Debita (Mar 24, 2021)

His name is Skully - 4 ft long, and 4 yrs old. We had a female named Captain (bit of a pirate theme going) that died last summer, so I might get two done, if you don't mind the two lizards in one photo? She loved to plant herself on top of him and we have some cute pics of that.


----------



## Debita (Mar 24, 2021)

For now, I thought this one was good - I have others if you need it. This is Skully. I'll get your venmo info from the email. OK?


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 24, 2021)

Debita said:


> By the way - I think your price is too low. I never tell that to anyone, but it's extremely reasonable. Anyone wanting their own personal Tegu cartoon should be jumping all over this!!


Your so kind appreciate that truly!


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 24, 2021)

Debita said:


> For now, I thought this one was good - I have others if you need it. This is Skully. I'll get your venmo info from the email. OK?


Ok awesome sounds good! did you have a pic of the two of them? I love the pirate them i'll definitely incorporate it in the picture for sure!


----------



## Debita (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm so excited - I'll pick out the best of the two of them together soon....(trying to close on a house in this last week) I'm going to go email you from this forum right now.


----------



## Debita (Mar 25, 2021)

Your money should be in from Venmo.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 25, 2021)

Debita said:


> Your money should be in from Venmo.


Awesome I got it thank you cant wait to get done with this one and show everyone!


----------



## Debita (Mar 25, 2021)

Here are a couple of pics of the 2 Tegus, Skully and Captain. Captain is the top one, and she is the one that died last summer. I think these are the best pics I have of her and him together.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 25, 2021)

Debita said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the 2 Tegus, Skully and Captain. Captain is the top one, and she is the one that died last summer. I think these are the best pics I have of her and him together.


Those are adorable, shes just relax’n on his back lol!


----------



## Debita (Mar 26, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> Those are adorable, shes just relax’n on his back lol!


Yeah, she was the character of the two - of course. Skully absolutely loved her from the moment he saw her. Could just be base animal instinct I know, but I prefer to think they were soul mates. He absolutely relaxed and got a lot less grumpy after he met her. LOL


----------



## Josh (Mar 26, 2021)

These all look great btw


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 26, 2021)

Josh said:


> These all look great btw


Thanks !


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 29, 2021)

Debita said:


> Yeah, she was the character of the two - of course. Skully absolutely loved her from the moment he saw her. Could just be base animal instinct I know, but I prefer to think they were soul mates. He absolutely relaxed and got a lot less grumpy after he met her. LOL


Alrighty here’s the first pic of Skully!


----------



## Debita (Mar 29, 2021)

Aaaahhhhh! Hahaha...you caught his face/character! That's awesome. I love it. Will you be offended if I ask for a couple things?

Thanks so much!


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 29, 2021)

Debita said:


> Aaaahhhhh! Hahaha...you caught his face/character! That's awesome. I love it. Will you be offended if I ask for a couple things?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Not at all!Whats up?


----------



## Debita (Mar 29, 2021)

Well, I was wondering if there was something we could do with the tail, so it doesn't look like he's dropped it? I think it might look better if it didn't come out of the black circle at the top. I thought that the end part of the tail pops out better when the top of the tail doesn't come out of the black ring. Am I wrong? Do you know what I mean?

Also - can the feather come out of the hat, like a pirate's would?

Seriously, I can't believe how much you captured his "look".


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 29, 2021)

Debita said:


> Well, I was wondering if there was something we could do with the tail, so it doesn't look like he's dropped it? I think it might look better if it didn't come out of the black circle at the top. I thought that the end part of the tail pops out better when the top of the tail doesn't come out of the black ring. Am I wrong? Do you know what I mean?
> 
> Also - can the feather come out of the hat, like a pirate's would?
> 
> Seriously, I can't believe how much you captured his "look".


I totally got you lol! I can change that no prob!


----------



## Debita (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks - this is great!


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 30, 2021)

Debita said:


> Thanks - this is great!


Alright here you go!


----------



## Debita (Mar 30, 2021)

So great!!! One eensy beensy thing.... the wrong end of the feather is coming out of his hat. Can that be flipped so the base of the feather (fat end) is coming out of the hat?

Have I exceeded my change requests??? I really love it.


----------



## Debita (Mar 30, 2021)

By the way - the tail is perfect. Thanks for the change.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 30, 2021)

Debita said:


> By the way - the tail is perfect. Thanks for the change.


Thanks and your good I’m ok with feedback and making sure you get what you envision as well. Here you go! Hopefully I got it right this time!


----------



## Debita (Mar 30, 2021)

I love it - it's perfect. Thanks for accommodating. My Skully is guarding the booty!!


----------



## Debita (Apr 6, 2021)

Any status on the other piece?


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Apr 6, 2021)

Debita said:


> Any status on the other piece?


Yes I will be finishing it up this week was out a few days after my second shot ,...


----------



## Debita (Apr 6, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> Yes I will be finishing it up this week was out a few days after my second shot ,...


You're good - feel better!! I'm not vaccinating yet.....


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Apr 6, 2021)

Debita said:


> You're good - feel better!! I'm not vaccinating yet.....


Thanks!


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Apr 13, 2021)

Here’s number 2


----------



## Debita (Apr 13, 2021)

OH MY GOSH!!!! You did it! That's how I saw them together - he was so calm and happy with her....DON'T CHANGE A THING!!!!!!!!  Once again, you got them both....their essence. Thanks soooo much. This was fun.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank you so much I'm so happy you like it! Made my day tbh!


----------



## Debita (Apr 13, 2021)

Made mine too!!


----------



## merakjinsei (Apr 13, 2021)

This whole thread is so sweet! Im a digital artist too, and yeah your pieces are really nice, esp the vibe; youve also clearly gotten good at simplifying parts of the tegus but keeping distinctive detail. And yeah dont be afraid to charge more! Doing art just for the heck of it is v fun and validating, but make sure youre at least gettin paid minimum wage for your area. Your skills are worth it!


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Apr 13, 2021)

merakjinsei said:


> This whole thread is so sweet! Im a digital artist too, and yeah your pieces are really nice, esp the vibe; youve also clearly gotten good at simplifying parts of the tegus but keeping distinctive detail. And yeah dont be afraid to charge more! Doing art just for the heck of it is v fun and validating, but make sure youre at least gettin paid minimum wage for your area. Your skills are worth it!


Thanks a million I definitely appreciate the feedback tremendously!, specially hearing it from a fellow artist. There’s definitely a measure of vulnerability when it comes to sharing art pieces but comments like these and from what I’ve received definitely makes it worth it!


----------

